# Has anybody tried Pierre Ferrand cognac?



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Here is a new Cognac that I picked up. Haven't tried it before. But I've heard some good things about it. It's the Selection des Anges.










Doc


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Is that the 2006 Limitada LGC Serie R humi behind that bottle? If so, I hate you.

j/k, but it sure is nice.

scottie


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

volfan said:


> Is that the 2006 Limitada LGC Serie R humi behind that bottle? If so, I hate you.
> 
> j/k, but it sure is nice.
> 
> scottie


Yep. Check it out.

Doc


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

I was told that Pierre Ferrand doesn't grade Hennessy-style with VS, VSOP, XO but that the Ambre, Reserve, Selection des Anges are the equivalent. In case you hadn't seen it:

http://le-cognac.com/pf/selection.html

Have you tried any of it yet? Ever see/try the Cigar Blend? I love the look of that humidor, nice Christmas indeed.


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

tiptone said:


> I was told that Pierre Ferrand doesn't grade Hennessy-style with VS, VSOP, XO but that the Ambre, Reserve, Selection des Anges are the equivalent. In case you hadn't seen it:
> 
> http://le-cognac.com/pf/selection.html
> 
> Have you tried any of it yet? Ever see/try the Cigar Blend? I love the look of that humidor, nice Christmas indeed.


Yes, I did come across that web site, as well as another real good one, when researching this cognac. I did understand that the Selection des Anges represents cognac that has been aged a minimum of 30 years. Sounds great.

I have tried all the other LGC Serie Limitada blends (2003-2005), but I haven't sparked the 2006 yet. I was thinking of pairing it with the Cognac. :dr That's why I kinda wanted to get some feedback from those that have tried it, not so much for the flavor of the cognac (though that is important too), but also for a pairing with smokes. Not that it would matter that much: it's goin' down, one way or the other.  So are the stogies...

Doc


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Pierre Ferrand is a top brand and each bottle is an excellent value. You can not go wrong with any product from this house. I have a few different one and they were all thumbs up.

What your review on this bottle?


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> Pierre Ferrand is a top brand and each bottle is an excellent value. You can not go wrong with any product from this house. I have a few different one and they were all thumbs up.
> 
> What your review on this bottle?


Glad to hear you have had good experience with this brand. I haven't yet tried it, but I will soon. I'll let you know what I think.

Doc


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

I've tried the entry level Pierre Ferrand and generally liked it. I compared it to the Hennessey and Remy Martin and if I remember correctly, it finished slightly sweeter than other cognacs. Generally pretty decent.


----------

